# I really wish I felt okay about killing things just cause they are there



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

But I don't. So I can't.

Blinking squirrels...we have sooo many of them and they are such greedy boogers.

So far this year we have had mulberries....all gotten by squirrels none for us.
We have had pears. Again none for us all for squirrel people.
We have had peaches. Not a one for us.
Apples. Squirrels kindly left us two apples. One for each of us.
Now they are gobbling all the figs as soon as they ripen.

We are surrounded by timber land. Why can't those stink pots go live there?

I just needed to vent.:lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Do you hunt?

Squirrel is pretty good, tastes like chicken 

.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Do you hunt?
> 
> ...


Nope. Tastes like "store bought" chicken. NOTHING tastes as good as the birds I own/butcher and they don't taste at ALL like store bought chicken. We just ate a hen for dinner last night.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe you need a few Jack Russells, or some other intense hunting animal. Do you have a neighbor willing to come out and "take care" of them. Or maybe you can trap them and release them far far away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Neither of us hunt although my husband did back in the day. He was raised so far back in the swamp that they had to swim to school and the store.
They had to hunt if they ate.  He's gotten tender hearted. 

IF we did hunt it would be like shooting fish in a barrel for squirrels and deer. They are so trusting.

One of my dogs did kill a possum this morning. They occasionally get a squirrel but one every now and then doesn't make a dent.
<laughing> I remember when we didn't have a single squirrel (forty two years ago) and I stupidly said I wish we had some squirrels. Goes to show you really do need to be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't validate that it works but I was reading earlier today that human urine deters squirrels. It's worth a try and it's good for the soil.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I love squirrel-- Its a southern delicacy! 


if you try it i bet thered be no squirrels left! :lol:


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

I understand your frustration. I have those darn squirrels getting up underneath my roof. They have chewed a hole through my sunroom ceiling. So that's yet another thing I have to get fixed around here that will cost me some money. We have plans to put a garden in, but I'm afraid the squirrels will ruin it as they have already ruined a bird feeder I had put out last year. Thanks squirrels, thanks a lot! lol


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

toto said:


> I love squirrel-- Its a southern delicacy!
> 
> 
> if you try it i bet thered be no squirrels left! :lol:


 I did eat squirrel once....unknowingly.

When I moved here 43 years ago there was an old man who was our nearest neighbor. He brought me some Brunswick stew that he had made. It was FANTASTIC. Best I've ever had.
I asked what was in it thinking that as usual pork and chicken would play the biggest role. He said "rabbit, squirrel, possum."

I probably couldn't have eaten it if I knew but I didn't and it WAS wonderful.


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

littleamy76 said:


> I understand your frustration. I have those darn squirrels getting up underneath my roof. They have chewed a hole through my sunroom ceiling. So that's yet another thing I have to get fixed around here that will cost me some money. We have plans to put a garden in, but I'm afraid the squirrels will ruin it as they have already ruined a bird feeder I had put out last year. Thanks squirrels, thanks a lot! lol


I am afraid if they were getting in the house they would have to die.
I'd be afraid that they would chew wires.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

toto said:


> I love squirrel-- Its a southern delicacy!
> 
> 
> if you try it i bet thered be no squirrels left! :lol:


 http://www.road-kill-cafe.com/roadkill.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Will cats hunt and kill squirrels? Only reason I ask is because we really don't have squirrels here so I'm not sure if they can fight cats off or not.

If cats will hunt them, then it might be an easy fix to get a couple of feral cats from the local shelter and bring them home.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Will cats hunt and kill squirrels? Only reason I ask is because we really don't have squirrels here so I'm not sure if they can fight cats off or not.
> 
> If cats will hunt them, then it might be an easy fix to get a couple of feral cats from the local shelter and bring them home.


I know barn cats will, but they prefer easier prey like rabbits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Will cats hunt and kill squirrels? Only reason I ask is because we really don't have squirrels here so I'm not sure if they can fight cats off or not.
> 
> If cats will hunt them, then it might be an easy fix to get a couple of feral cats from the local shelter and bring them home.


 Some cats will. We had a big ole tom cat who would hunt them. Sadly he disappeared. Our only outside cat now is an eighteen year old queen. She would/still does hunt chipmonks and mice with a passion but she totally ignores squirrels.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if it works for squirrels as we don't get them, but works wonders for rabbits. Get some blood and bone fertilizer and make a border around the garden, orchard of whatever. Doesn't need to be thick or wide, but does need to have no huge breaks in the border. Rabbits wont cross it, even when there are super tasty veges that other side, they just don't. You need to do it regularly, especially if it rains. Might be worth a try if the squirrels are coming in at ground level, but if they are tree hopping their way in it won't work.


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

If you don't want to kill them you could try putting the fear of god into them! A few well placed shots with a paintball gun might thin them out a bit. That way you may get a few of your figs before they do. Good Luck squirrels are too smart for their own good! You accidently step on your pet squirrel and he has got you cracking his peanuts for him for a month! Yes I had a pet squirrel, His name was Bucky.


----------

